# Siberian Cupcakes (infinitely adorable domesticated foxes)



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 1, 2016)

I am surprised no one in the fandom other than me is aware of Siberian Cupcakes, a commitee formed by a husband and wife in Salt Lake City, Utah to introduce Russian domesticated foxes into the US and also start a US breed of domesticated foxes.  The flagship critters of Siberian Cupcakes are two Georgian White foxes, male and female, named Boris and Sophie.  They also have ranch raised foxes for their domestication breeding program, one is a practically Red male named Chudo and another is a white marble female named Ishka.

Please have a look at these videos I pulled from Youtube, as these foxes are very irreproachable.  I especially think that you will be overloaded by cuteness when you hear these foxes vocalize:









They also have a Facebook page where more photos and video can be found.  Enjoy the salient foxes.

If this gets more furs buzzing, maybe one day Siberian Cupcakes will be GOH at a con.  Maybe...  just maybe...


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 1, 2016)

I saw these little guys on YouTube a few weeks ago. They are so tremendously cute that I seriously fear for my health when I view them.

Watch at your own risk, people.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 1, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> I saw these little guys on YouTube a few weeks ago. They are so tremendously cute that I seriously fear for my health when I view them.
> 
> Watch at your own risk, people.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope the trend of getting foxes as pets doesn't catch on - they don't make good pets, they're incredibly destructive and smell

Not to mention many people don't know that the "Russian domestication program" is actually a fur farm that wanted foxes who were easier to handle


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 1, 2016)

Volkodav said:


> I hope the trend of getting foxes as pets doesn't catch on - they don't make good pets, they're incredibly destructive and smell
> 
> Not to mention many people don't know that the "Russian domestication program" is actually a fur farm that wanted foxes who were easier to handle


I want one and you can't stop me >:c


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 1, 2016)

Volkodav said:


> I hope the trend of getting foxes as pets doesn't catch on - they don't make good pets, they're incredibly destructive and smell
> 
> Not to mention many people don't know that the "Russian domestication program" is actually a fur farm that wanted foxes who were easier to handle



Evidence...  now.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 1, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> I want one and you can't stop me >:c


Enjoy having your walls torn to shreds, a carpet less house, people who will try to get your fox taken away at every chance they get, having to build an outdoor enclosure with dig proof floor and roof (and people "accidentally" hunting your fox while he's in his enclosure), a musky scent that will never go away and your fox being PTS if someone lies even once about it biting someone
The fox community is also a bit batty and they always seem to be trying to get each other's foxes killed or stealing them, it's very weird


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 1, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Evidence...  now.


I'm on mobile so al you've got is my own word -- someone who buys furs and knows people who buy from these ranches for taxidermy purposes
IIRC the first time foxes were sold from there, they bit the owners and were returned


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 1, 2016)

Volkodav said:


> I'm on mobile so al you've got is my own word -- someone who buys furs and knows people who buy from these ranches for taxidermy purposes
> IIRC the first time foxes were sold from there, they bit the owners and were returned


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 1, 2016)

This thread went South in just one day.  All I wanted was to share cute animals being cute to human beings.  D''X


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 1, 2016)

You don't have to believe me, but by disbelieving you'll be willfully ignorant

http://krissyfawx.deviantart.com/art/Red-Fox-Color-Chart-live-pics-193881748

I just don't want this trend to grow. I've seen multiple pet foxes killed, end up in garbage bags on the owners lawn
"Vader" the fox is the most well known fox who was killed by people with an axe to grind


----------



## Somnium (Mar 1, 2016)

They are cute and all but I don't think foxes would make a good pet for an average Joe


----------



## Pignog (Mar 1, 2016)

i love aminals


----------



## Pignog (Mar 1, 2016)

can foxes drink milk. what kinds??


----------



## Pignog (Mar 1, 2016)

is fox meeat kosher?


----------



## Pignog (Mar 1, 2016)

hi, pignog here. i think foxes are qt two =^^= 

what if a fox was crossbread with a bass? can you imagine? ha ha


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 1, 2016)

all great and important questions! i'm glad you contributed today


----------



## Pignog (Mar 1, 2016)

i believe that posting is good, and FAF can be made good through posting.


----------



## malibu (Mar 2, 2016)

Cute videos. I love how chatty they are.


----------



## FoxieWoxie (Mar 5, 2016)

h00mans can domesticate anything, let us begin the fox era


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 10, 2016)

malibu said:


> Cute videos. I love how chatty they are.



I know, right?  And, LISTEN TO THAT PURRING!!!  Isn't that just rapturous?!


----------



## Feral-Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I am surprised no one in the fandom other than me is aware of Siberian Cupcakes, a commitee formed by a husband and wife in Salt Lake City, Utah to introduce Russian domesticated foxes into the US and also start a US breed of domesticated foxes.  The flagship critters of Siberian Cupcakes are two Georgian White foxes, male and female, named Boris and Sophie.  They also have ranch raised foxes for their domestication breeding program, one is a practically Red male named Chudo and another is a white marble female named Ishka.
> 
> Please have a look at these videos I pulled from Youtube, as these foxes are very irreproachable.  I especially think that you will be overloaded by cuteness when you hear these foxes vocalize:
> 
> ...



I just stumbled across this post randomly, and I haven't been happier! This totally made my day less shitty  
So thank you


----------



## PrismaKitty (Mar 28, 2016)

What beautiful creatures! <3 There's an instagram I follow of someone who owns a fox as a pet and they give a lot of really good information about keeping foxes as pets and how difficult it can be. Hope y'all don't mind if I share a post they wrote about keeping a fox as a pet. I learned a lot of things I had no idea about before. Thought other might find it interesting as well. 
*Due to all of our new followers this is an updated informational post regarding caring for foxes.
Everyday I see multiple comments where people say "I want one" some of you aren't serious, but for those of you that are, here's a few facts. 
Foxes are not like owning a dog or cat. Foxes smell. Bad. Their urine and feces smell like skunk mixed with ammonia. There is no way to “de-scent” a fox. You cannot keep a fox indoors 24/7. Foxes are destructive, they will destroy things in your house. Foxes must be fed some raw meats and bone content in their diet. They also need taurine, or they can go blind, suffer from seizures, and even die. If you get a fox, you need to find a vet willing to treat one. Most vets will not treat foxes. Foxes are Illegal in many areas. Just because they are legal in your state, does not mean the same is true for your city
-There is no recognized rabies vaccine for foxes.Foxes cannot be boarded or sent to “doggy daycare”. Kiss your vacations goodbye. -Foxes do not always “potty train”. Some have success with a litter box, but others find that it is impossible. Even if you do train them, they will likely still mark or happy pee, which results in a skunky, musty odor.
-Foxes are easily stressed by new situations and people. They usually bond to one person and find exposure to new people and loud noises to be frightening. Resulting in them biting/peeing/fleeing
-Foxes do not always get along with dogs, and in fact, dogs are pretty likely to hate them. They have very different body language and this can easily stress a dog. -Some foxes get aggressive despite the best efforts of their owners. Food aggression is a huge issue. I’ve seen excellent owners struggle and struggle with aggression that can lead to bites.
-Foxes bite. Especially as babies.
Foxes can make excellent companions and it is nice to serve as an ambassador for such a misunderstood and beautiful creature. But they are not for everyone.*


----------



## kdtrieuan (Apr 5, 2016)

i love aminals


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 5, 2016)

kdtrieuan said:


> i love aminals



Don't we all?  ^.^  <3


----------



## Feral-Fox (Apr 10, 2016)

That we do! Sadly I can't have pets in my apt. It's kind of a bummer.


----------

